
Secrets of the US Puzzle Championship (2014) - jldugger
http://mentalfloss.com/article/59132/secrets-us-puzzle-championship
======
iaw
Mods: could we add (2014) to this?

It looks like you have to register to get the puzzles from [0]. Kind of a
bummer because the solutions appear freely available.

[0] [http://wpc.puzzles.com/uspc2014/](http://wpc.puzzles.com/uspc2014/)

~~~
jldugger
Yea, it doubles as the submission portal for the actual competition. I grabbed
all the test and practices going back to 1999 and decrypted them but I'm not
sure it'd be a good idea to drop box them or something.

~~~
Geabda
Maybe you could screencap and put them on an image hosting site, imgur for
example. It would be greatly appreciated thanks.

~~~
jldugger
I mean, I have the PDFs. donno what the point of imgur would be besides
randomization.

~~~
Geabda
I meant in order to increase accessability, personally I prefer it to
downloading files where I can help it.

